# Hello From Northern Virginia



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Marine Hunter (Nov 30, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum! I'm in Stafford if you ever want to hook up!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* VADeerSlayr. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## VADeerSlayr (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

*from a fellow Virginian*

welcome to AT,

Scotty


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

